# Carcharodons: The Red Tithe First Chapter Extract!



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

https://robbiemacniven.wordpress.com/2016/12/08/carcharodons-red-tithe-free-extract/

An absolutely glorious teaser to a novel that I was already hyped for, now I am practically on edge! Seriously, MacNiven has done a fantastic job with the Carcharodons and this is only the first chapter in a 336-page book. I cannot wait to see both what else we learn about the Sharks in the rest of the book, and what he's made of the Night Lords. Because if the Sharks are this cool, I can't imagine how awesome Amon Cull and the Raptors of the First Kill are going to be!! >


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A few interesting hints at their origins even in that one chapter.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

That chapter was pretty good, could be the type of thing to get me reading 40k fluff again


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Anybody read the whole thing? I've been thinking of getting it but instead opted for Ragnar Blackmane, now I wonder if i made a mistake. :/


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brobaddon said:


> Anybody read the whole thing? I've been thinking of getting it but instead opted for Ragnar Blackmane, now I wonder if i made a mistake. :/


Not that Ragnar isn't a great book, because it is, but Carcharodons is better. Seriously, it's bloody brilliant! I would pick Carcharodons over Ragnar Blackmane any day, and the latter is an ADB book.


LotN


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I read both - I'd get Red Tithe over Blackmane. Mainly because Red Tithe took me two days to read - I read blackmane in an evening.
Both books were seriously good 




Anyone else convinced at this point the Carcharodons are Raven Guard? 
Too many hints in that book for RG - unless it's a massive 'pale nomad' herring.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Got the book and reading through it at the moment, I think I may have found my new favorite chapter. Seriously, Night Lords who? Carcahrodons aren't playing around. 

I like the way they employ their brutality through cunning strategy and stealth rather than just mindless charging like World Eaters do.


----------

